# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Jamaica Inn

## Coco

Reviews/Comments? Thinking about staying there for a few days in May. Thanks in advance!

----------


## Bnewb

Loved Jamaica Inn!
Jamaica Inn sits in it's own lovely cove...calm water if not cold water (I'm kind of spoiled with Negril's warm sea)...wonderfully peaceful, relaxing...the property offers what I'd call old British elegance/style...all management/employees we encountered were very professional and personable.

----------

